
PXL: A Better Way to Prioritize Your A/B Tests - sujanpatel
http://conversionxl.com/better-way-prioritize-ab-tests/
======
sujanpatel
TL;DR - ConversionXL developed their own method for prioritizing AB tests. You
can download for free (doesn't even ask for an email address) the excel
spreadsheet to use their method yourself.

